# iPad 3 et iOS 7, fluide ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour.

J'ai un ipad 3 retina sous iOS 6, et je me demande si la mise a jour iOS 7 vaut le coup.
Sur le net j'ai lu plusieurs avis négatif la dessus comme quoi ce modèle d'iPad rame avec iOS 7, est-ce vrai ?

J'ai un iPhone 4S sous iOS 7 qui tourne nickel mais j'ai pas envie de perdre la fluidité de iOS 6 sur mon ipad.

Des retours ?


----------



## drs (28 Octobre 2013)

J'ai boss&#233; sur garage band avec mon ipad3 sous ios7 pendant plus de 2h hier.
Environ 12 pistes et aucun ralentissement

Donc oui ca marche bien


----------



## LukeSkywalker (28 Octobre 2013)

L'interface est moins fluide qu'avec ios6. J'aurais du rester sur iOS 6 a posteriori


----------



## MaitreYODA (29 Octobre 2013)

J'ai l'iPad 2 qui tourne parfaitement sous ios 7, aucun ralentissement à signaler. Ça donne un vrai coup de jeune à l'iPad...

Donc avec un ipad 3, ça ne devrait à priori pas ramer. Au pire, grâce à la dernière mise à jour (ios 7.0.3), tu peux désactiver les annimations d'ios 7, comme ça tu gagne encore plus en fluidiité.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2013)

Salut.
Entre ipad 2 et 3 il y a une grande différence c'est l'écran retina, donc beaucoup plus de pixels a gérer malgré le processeur un poil plus puissant, et c'est justement ce qui pourrait gêner.

Personnellement j'utilise surtout safari, musique, calendrier, gmail etc... En changeant assez souvent d'app, contrairement a Drs.

Existe-t-il une vidéo avec iOS 7.0.3 sous ipad 3 ? Car rien trouve la dessus.


----------



## Alias (30 Octobre 2013)

Aucun soucis, mon iPad 3 marche très bien sous ios 7 : pas de ralentissements, pas de saccades, aucun soucis.


----------



## blx (30 Octobre 2013)

iOS 7 : graphisme déplorable et un poil plus lent dans des actions simples par rapport à iOS6 (par exemple supprimer un message dans mail), que ce soit avec iPad 2 ou 3.
Mais ce n'est pas un calvaire.
On perçoit tout de même un temps de réaction qu'on n'avait pas sous iOS 6.


----------



## lineakd (31 Octobre 2013)

@rony4491, je n'ai qu'un problème, sur les apps safari ou icab mobile avec le page google translate. C'est un bug qui ferme ces navigateurs mais le même site fonctionne avec l'app chrome.
Sinon aucun ralentissement sur un ipad de 3ème génération que j'utilise quotidiennement depuis 18 mois.
Son remplaçant arrive demain...


----------



## ev (31 Octobre 2013)

Pour moi, aussi sur iPad 3, pas de modification significative imputable au nouvel iOs...


----------



## pak13 (2 Novembre 2013)

Moi, ayant un ipad 2 depuis deux ans, sous ios6, avec 32Go et plein presque à rabbord (1 à 2GO de dispo), je remarque des ralentissements à l'ouverture de certaines applications, des bugs du genre fenêtre safari qui se ferme quand il y'a trop de fenetres ouvertes. Du coup, je ne suis toujours pas passé à lios7 car j'ai trop peur de ralentissement et de bug plus fréquent. 
J'ai hésité à restaurer mon ipad pour peut être ne plus avoir ces ralentissements mais si j'ai bien compris, si je fais une restauration, on va me mettre ios7. 
Quand pensez vous?
Merci.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2013)

Oui, dès le passage à iOS 7 c'est définitif, voici quelques infos de plus :
Apple ne signe plus iOS 6.1.3 et iOS 6.1.4 | iPhoneAddict.fr

L'un de vous pourrait me faire une petite vidéo à l'occase en ouvrant safari, le refermant, en ouvrant le multitâches, d'autres applis, etc... assez rapidement pour voir l'ampleur des ralentissements par rapport à iOS 6.


Merci.

Up....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mars 2014)

Bonjour.

Petit up pour savoir si la mise a jour 7.1 arrange le problème de lenteur de l'iPad 3 ?


----------



## LukeSkywalker (18 Mars 2014)

Oui grandement, la rotation de l'écran par exemple est bien meilleure.


----------



## brhume (18 Mars 2014)

LukeSkywalker a dit:


> Oui grandement, la rotation de l'écran par exemple est bien meilleure.



Je confirme. La 7.1 redonne un sérieux coup de jeune à l'iPad 3. Ça vaut vraiment la peine, je ne pense même plus à upgrader mon 3 (qui à un écran parfait, quand je vois tous les problèmes sur retina mini et Air, je conserve précieusement mon 3 .


----------



## Koaster (18 Mars 2014)

Oui ! La 7.1 fait gagner en rapidité aussi à mon iPad 3  Tu peux y aller !


----------



## mikebrant (22 Mars 2014)

Nickel pour moi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mars 2014)

Ok merci.

Quelqu'un aurait une vidéo justement d'un ipad 3 avec ios7.1 lorsqu'on lance safari, le multitâche, et 2-3 autres trucs afin de voir la rapidité générale.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juillet 2014)

Up...


----------



## adixya (2 Juillet 2014)

brhume a dit:


> quand je vois tous les problèmes sur retina mini et Air, je conserve précieusement mon 3 .





Ah oui ? Quels problèmes par exemple ?


----------

